# Need help, the walls in portal are purple!



## Strokes (Jul 17, 2009)

alright, i have an interesting problem, I'm playing portal on my new desktop and this is what I see:




Ya know where its supposed to be rusty? its purple. everything else is fine, but just the rust textures are purple. Can anyone at least explain this phenomenon or help me fix it? Thanks!


----------



## Droogie (Jul 17, 2009)

does this happen every time? or just sometimes? this used to happen to me in counter strike: source once in awhile, it's due to missing textures, i could only fix it by restarting the game.  i think i eventually fixed it permanently by reinstalling the game.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like missing textures. Try restarting Steam and make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 17, 2009)

The purple (sometimes purple/black) means a texture's not being correctly loaded by Source. Try minimizing and maximizing the game to see if that helps. If it doesn't then delete the game and download it again from VALVe's servers.


----------



## epidemik (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, restart usually fixes this. 

If not, right click it in the My Games tab and go to properties. 
Click Verify integrity and/or Defragment cache (one of this sometimes fixes but I forget which =/ ) 

Then if all that doesnt work, reinstall the game (look into backing up your save but I think its on steam cloud now (at least for some games) )


----------



## PabloTeK (Jul 17, 2009)

As far as I know Portal *isn't* on the cloud, I could be wrong though but the last check I made (about 3 months ago I think) still saved to your HDD.


----------



## Strokes (Jul 17, 2009)

This only happens on my new machine, not my laptop. Ill try and reinstall it, or find a textures pack or something.


----------



## kobaj (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, how has no one else mentioned this yet? Another potential reason for purple textures in any source game (CSS particular) is way too high of an overclock. You might try turning it down and see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## Strokes (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmm... you may be right. I have everything set to max. Ill try that.


----------

